# So is this normal or weird?



## Irishgurl (Jul 13, 2016)

So me and my friend are in the 9th grade, we were in my room working on a project for a summer class and I left for a few minutes to do some stuff.

When I got back she was asleep in a funny way. Like she was asleep on the bed, but her feet were sticking out and up on the desk lol. Cuz we were making a poster but her feet were on top of it.

I didn't want to wake her up because I thought he must be tired to fall asleep so fast, so I just started working again. But I kept getting distracted because her feet were on the poster and her toes kept wiggling a lot, so I started playing around with them.

For example whenever I push her toes back and forth a few times, they would start wiggling by themselves. Then I would hold them still to make them stop. The radio was on, so sometimes when I did that her toes wiggled to the beat of the song =P.

I think she was dreaming about dancing the whole time since we both take dance class. Because they follow instructions, like if I push her toes faster or if I whisper "faster" when they are wiggling, then they start wiggling faster lol.  and if I whisper "point your toes", she would do the tippy-toes like a ballet dancer and hold it for a long time, like sometimes until I push her toes back.

I was wondering is it normal that I was amused by her feet when she was asleep? I just thought it was cute because she has long toes and takes care of them. Thanks.


----------



## makeupilove (Jul 14, 2016)

Its ok maybe you are a foot fetish.


----------



## makeupbyomar (Jul 14, 2016)

_Meh_, what is normal??? So you have a foot fetish, so what?


----------



## makeupilove (Jul 14, 2016)

Yes maybe you like feet.

Clean and nice and polished  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (my english)

Embrace your choice.


----------



## Barbie2 (Jul 15, 2016)

I'am gonna be honest here and say its weird and maybe your into feet / girls or whatever your into thats your thing and do whatever you want to but .....I personally think feet are disgusting peoples feet sweat they are dirty and they smell .Yeah people can use nail polish and make them look pretty and get their nails done but feet dont stay clean for long and peoples toes are foul.Just take a good look at a mans feet and then you will find out feet are gross.


----------



## makeupilove (Jul 16, 2016)

Hahaha I agree barbie,but somwtimes foot fetish doesnt care about feet situation. They just like it.

I dont say that this is the case here,im not an expert,but also liking girls i guess isnt a problem. Who knows. Try to observe things within u.


----------



## makeupbyomar (Jul 16, 2016)

Barbie2 said:


> I'am gonna be honest here and say its weird and maybe your into feet / girls or whatever your into thats your thing and do whatever you want to but .....I personally think feet are disgusting peoples feet sweat they are dirty and they smell .Yeah people can use nail polish and make them look pretty and get their nails done but feet dont stay clean for long and peoples toes are foul.Just take a good look at a mans feet and then you will find out feet are gross.


See... Personal bias is the normal   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Also, how many guys do you know get regular manicures and pedicures? Not very many. So using men's feet here as an example doesn't really work well, as women get manicures and pedicures all the time. But you are right, feet don't stay clean for long.

However if you've ready my profile, you've probably guessed that I have a foot fetish too, and your description of women's feet is my perfect ideal... My _normal_ as they say lol   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

But seriously though, everyone has their personal preferences to what they deem is normal based within a society's guidelines... (hope that made sense...) and that normal definition can swing widely both ways especially in politics and religion. But let's keep on the topic of... Feet!!!  :w00t:


----------



## Barbie2 (Jul 16, 2016)

makeupbyomar said:


> See... Personal bias is the normal   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Also, how many guys do you know get regular manicures and pedicures? Not very many. So using men's feet here as an example doesn't really work well, as women get manicures and pedicures all the time. But you are right, feet don't stay clean for long.
> 
> ...


But even if someone gets mani / pedis they still have disgusting feet regardless it doesnt change sweaty feet or smelly feet or having dirty feet they try and cover it up for a short period of time with those methods but people walk a lot during the day and your feet get worn down.No man I know gets  a mani / pedi.But I find any feet male or female disgusting people never clean their feet right lol.

If people wanna get turned on by feet thats their perogative and do you I'am just saying most people also think feet are gross not just me lol.


----------



## Barbie2 (Jul 16, 2016)

makeupilove said:


> Hahaha I agree barbie,but somwtimes foot fetish doesnt care about feet situation. They just like it.
> 
> I dont say that this is the case here,im not an expert,but also liking girls i guess isnt a problem. Who knows. Try to observe things within u.


Well I'am not gonna get into her sexual preferences on here whether its gay or straight or lesbian its her life .I'am not the one asking here if being sexually attracted to a womans feet is normal that was the question so I answered truthfully you should probably say this to the girl who wrote this thread not me lol.I cant observe things within me because I dont have that problem I dont like feet.I dont even think twice about a persons feet .I just think feet are ugly.

I like shoes but I dont like feet.


----------



## makeupilove (Jul 16, 2016)

Hahaha lol.


----------



## makeupbyomar (Jul 16, 2016)

Barbie2 said:


> But even if someone gets mani / pedis they still have disgusting feet regardless it doesnt change sweaty feet or smelly feet or having dirty feet they try and cover it up for a short period of time with those methods but people walk a lot during the day and your feet get worn down.No man I know gets  a mani / pedi.But I find any feet male or female disgusting people never clean their feet right lol.
> 
> If people wanna get turned on by feet thats their perogative and do you I'am just saying most people also think feet are gross not just me lol.


Hahahaha,  touche! well put.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And yes, I _do_ know of a few women who think feet are not attractive either...   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So you're not alone out there on that!

Keep up the good fight   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> jk


----------

